# 2 Goldens in Athens, GA



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just e-mailed info to Adopt a Golden Atlanta and Golden Retreiver Rescue of Atlanta.

Update: auto e-mail received from Adopt a Golden Atlanta that the volunteer is on vacation until August 3! Anybody have other contacts with this group?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Which email address?
[email protected] 

[email protected] 

Maybe try the other one from the one you tried?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I e-mailed both of the addresses above. Adopt a Golden Atlanta is the one that sent back the auto response.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopt a Golden Atlanta...*

I would try calling and leaving a msg. on the Adopt a Golden Atlanta Phone Number 
404-364-5377
and also try emlg. Atlanta Dog Squad, too. 

I am going to look on saving georgia dogs forum and see if I can find something out.
http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/message/1217015100/Happy+updates+on+Mattie%2C+Rider%2C+and+Pops+at+Athens-Clarke


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't Emerald Coast pull from GA? Are you with Emerald Coast? I'm confused.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, I'm with Emerald Coast. We are sooo full and still have dogs in boarding. I have forwarded this on to the powers that be, but haven't heard anything yet. If we pull from Ga it's usually southern GA, I think. I'm fairly new to all of this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marathon*

Marathon:

Please let us know HOpe someone saves them.

I posted them on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum,
http://www.network54.com/Forum/4651...Ret.+Brothers+at+Athens-GR+People+please+help

but I think they depend on the golden rescues.

Here is the link to these handsome brothers:'
http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

These two gorgeous Goldens have been adopted!! YEAH!!!:bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great way to start the week!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful news!!!


----------

